# My dog's new bed came today.



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2020)

So far, she likes it, I think. She's trying out different positions.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2020)

A donut !!!  ...same as Bear's


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2020)

Does Bear like it @Bonnie?


----------



## Treacle (Jul 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> So far, she likes it, I think. She's trying out different positions.
> 
> View attachment 113665
> 
> View attachment 113666


Oh Radish rose she is so so beautiful.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Does Bear like it @Bonnie?



Loves it!   ... his is the 30" size,  and also that Frost color.   He will bury  himself in it at times and I don't even see him.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Oh Radish rose she is so so beautiful.


Thank you Treacle!


----------



## Treacle (Jul 14, 2020)

May I ask what type of dog she is and the age?


----------



## Treacle (Jul 14, 2020)

oh and forget her name?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2020)

Treacle said:


> May I ask what type of dog she is and the age?


Treacle    , she's a mutt; part Shih Tzu and part some kind of Terrier and her name is Boudica.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 14, 2020)

It’s perfect for the princess she is. We have one in the exact same furry style but it’s rectangle to fit two princesses


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> So far, she likes it, I think. She's trying out different positions.
> 
> View attachment 113665
> 
> View attachment 113666


That looks like a really nice and soft bed and I bet she loves it.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Treacle    , she's a mutt; part Shih Tzu and part some kind of Terrier and her name is Boudica.


Thank you Radish Rose, she's gorgeous and we know about the strength, determination etc of Boudica - just thankful she doesn't have an army of roman dogs to fight!!!!!! - bless.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 14, 2020)

@RadishRose    Precious little girl!!!!!!!.......I've seen those beds advertised, was wondering if they would be liked.....now i know.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 14, 2020)

She is precious @RadishRose !!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Thank you Radish Rose, she's gorgeous and we know about the strength, determination etc of Boudica - just thankful she doesn't have an army of roman dogs to fight!!!!!! - bless.


That's who I named her after, Queen Boudica!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> So far, she likes it, I think. She's trying out different positions.
> 
> View attachment 113665
> 
> View attachment 113666


Awww, your sweet girl enjoying her new bed....kudos to you Rose for being such a good mom....hugs to Boudica.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 14, 2020)

If she was all white you could not see her in that bed.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 15, 2020)

Looks like a very soft and comfy bed for a lovely dog, Radish Rose.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2020)

Sweet dreams!


----------

